# Dzelži / Hardware >  Tikls

## Mairis

Vai Laptopu, kuraa WinXP HE var sajuugt tiiklaa ar PC, kuraa WinXp Pro ????
Man kautkaa nesanaak!
Ar tiikliem esmu ieprieksh saskaaries un ir izdevies dabuut kopaa netikai taadus vien!

----------


## Vinchi

Tu domā lokālajā tīklā lai caur lan varētu sharot failus?

Viens ip diapazons ir uzlikts?
Abi kompji ir vienā workgroup?

Ieraksti iekš IE kompja IP kurai vajag pieslēgties.
Piemērs:
\\127.0.0.1

----------


## Mairis

> Tu domā lokālajā tīklā lai caur lan varētu sharot failus?
> 
> Viens ip diapazons ir uzlikts?
> Abi kompji ir vienā workgroup?
> 
> Ieraksti iekš IE kompja IP kurai vajag pieslēgties.
> Piemērs:
> \\127.0.0.1


 IP diapazons ir
Workgroup ir

klaat viens otram netiek, bet itkaa atrod, ka ir piesleegts!

----------


## Mairis

No XP Pro uzraadaas otrs PC, bet iekshaa netiek!
XP HE neuzraadaas vispaar!

----------


## Vinchi

Ko nozīmē neuzrādā? Neredzi ja ej caur My Network places? Un kas ir ja mēģini slēgties patiešo ierakstot IP?

Vai tev nav kāds ugunsmūris uzlikts, kaut vai XP standarta?

----------


## Mairis

Neuzraada ejot caur My Network places, neiet arii ja raxta IP!
Uz XP Pro vispaar nav firewall, uz Laptopa ir NIS, Bet no laptopa taapataas netiek uz XP Pro.

Man saak likties, ka XP Pro nesaiet ar XP HE

----------


## dmd

saiet. tas ir toč. bet uz sitiena nevaruizdomāt, kas pie vainas.
ms file sharing ir iespējots? (enabled)

----------


## Delfins

Izvēlies "Simple File Sharing", saliec arī userus pareizi

----------


## Mairis

Simple sharing ir, tikko pie NIS settingiem uzliku to otru PC kaa Trusted, bet taapataas neiet!
Es nekad neesmu saskaaries ar shitaadu shaizi, vienmeer ir aizgaajis!

----------


## marizo

Es pasen mēģināju sajūgt tīklā XP ar 98SE. Kad jau gandrīz biju atmetis cerības, tad atklāju, ka šaizes taisa svičs.  ::  Izmetu to ārā, kko ar lietotājiem vēl sadarīju un tad aizgāja.
Vispār jau tā grūti, reālo situāciju neredzot, kaut ko ieteikt..
Kaut kā pa miglu atceros, ka vismaz vienam lietotājam uz XP vajadzēja paroli uzlikt.. Vai arī kaut ko iekš "permisions" pamainīt..
Vispār čakars ir baigais ar MS tīkliem un šārēm..   ::

----------


## konis22

Sajūgt var jebkurus divus kompus kuriem ir kautkādi porti!vajag galvenais kross vadu ja pa taisno un statiskās ip adres.noshārē ko gribi un tad no otra ej atverot run raksti tā kompa ip\\192.168...  piemēram šādi!Tad atvērsies tas kompis!

----------


## Mairis

> Sajūgt var jebkurus divus kompus kuriem ir kautkādi porti!vajag galvenais kross vadu ja pa taisno un statiskās ip adres.noshārē ko gribi un tad no otra ej atverot run raksti tā kompa ip\\192.168...  piemēram šādi!Tad atvērsies tas kompis!


 bet tas viss jau sen ir izdariits! vareetu buut ka switch dirshaas ciet!

----------

